# New Trick To Washing Your Hair



## aziajs (Sep 8, 2007)

I actually tried this and it worked really well.

http://www.welovebeauty.com/insider-...wash-your-hair


----------



## sitasati (Sep 8, 2007)

oooh ...must try it.


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2007)

Ugh that guy's voice is so annoying. I don't apply the shampoo to dry hair, that seems really weird and wasteful, but I do apply it to the roots only. I never shampoo the ends really.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 9, 2007)

Hmm..got to try this!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2007)

I am defiantly going to try this.  Thanks for this.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 9, 2007)

Another good tip is to apply conditioner to middle and ends of your hair only, especially with longer hair. Putting it closer to the scalp produces more build up and is truly useless.


----------



## righteothen (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Another good tip is to apply conditioner to middle and ends of your hair only, especially with longer hair. Putting it closer to the scalp produces more build up and is truly useless._

 
I agree.  I start with the ends, and work my way upwards.  At the very end, I lightly run my hands on the outside part of the roots (the ones that are always getting exposed to sun).  By this point, there is no visible product, but you can almost feel it on your hands.

I never wash my ends with shampoo.  I didn't even realize people did that... guess I picked up a good tip when I was a kid ^_^.  It's true, though, that you don't need to rub them.  Except for product buildup from things like fake dye in hair, there should be no reason that your hair is so dirty that you have to wash them harshly.  Your roots are the things that are getting oily, not the rest.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 9, 2007)

I'll have to try this and see what happens. So shampooing the tips of the hair is not a good idea? ; I have extremely long hair and take forever cuz of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks for the tips everyone!


----------



## frocher (Sep 9, 2007)

I just tried this and I love it.  I have really thick long hair, and I think this actually used less shampoo.  Thanks!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 9, 2007)

i don't really think this is a new tip...we learned this in beauty school. We never put shampoo on dry hair, because I was told that the hair had to be wet so that the product could penetrate. perhaps i was wrong

but we were definetly taught that you only shampoo your scalp, and then let the suds run thru... 

as for conditioner, I don't believe that you shouldn't condition your roots. i think it depends on your hair type. If you have thick coarse frizzy dry hair, you need conditioner all over. as far as build-up is concerned, you should be using a clarifying conditioner occasionally anyways. if you have fine, thin hair, then you definetly should condition your roots because they don't need it, and it would weigh your hair down, causing it to look flat and volume-less


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

^^^It's new on the consumer side, which is the target audience of the We Love Beauty website.  Professionals are privy to alot of tips like this whereas the average person isn't.  Just as with makeup, there are a lot of tips MA learn in school or on the job that the average person doesn't know.


----------



## Hilly (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks for the post Aziajs!


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 9, 2007)

You don't have to condition your roots because it's the least damaged area of the hair. Only those with dry scalp should consider otherwise. Your roots get the most oils and moisture since it's closest to the scalp.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 9, 2007)

I tried this today and it made my hair a bit dry. My hair is hardly ever dry so don't think this trick is for me


----------



## aziajs (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilurvemakeup* 

 
_I tried this today and it made my hair a bit dry. My hair is hardly ever dry so don't think this trick is for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The hair washing suggestion or the suggestion about conditioning the hair?  I am surprised the washing technique would make your hair dry.


----------



## ilurvemakeup (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_The hair washing suggestion or the suggestion about conditioning the hair?  I am surprised the washing technique would make your hair dry._

 
The shampoo technique. I did what the guy said and just let it rinse out to the rest of my hair. I'm going back to wetting first.


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Sep 10, 2007)

I read somewhere that you have to shampoo your hair first if you want to rinse out the oil (massage oil), then wet it then conditioner ... lol


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_^^^It's new on the consumer side, which is the target audience of the We Love Beauty website. Professionals are privy to alot of tips like this whereas the average person isn't. Just as with makeup, there are a lot of tips MA learn in school or on the job that the average person doesn't know._

 
i'm sorry, i hope i didn't come off rude. i didn't mean anything by my comment i just am so used to washing my hair this way, that I guess it didn't cross my mind. I used to pile my hair on top of my head and wash it like that, and it would get sooooo knotty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




as for the conditioner....well i have dry hair period. dry hair thats prone to breakage, and although my roots are new and should be undamaged, I color my hair, and I use a relaxer on some of my roots (sounds weird. but only some of my roots need it) and i think since I do a lot of chemical processing on my hair, i need to baby it. like i said, ALL of my hair is dry, and if i skip my roots when conditioning (i have before) its really dry and rough and tangled. i haven't seen any problems in conditioning my roots, and i clarify like 2 times a month so buildup shouldnt be a problem


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 10, 2007)

I've always heard that your scalp is just like your face; both produce oil, obviously.  If you don't put moisturizer on your face it over-produces the oils on your face because you've stripped it by washing it...same thing with your scalp.  You're stripping the oils by washing it with shampoo, but by adding a minute amount of conditioner to the scalp and then rinsing it out, you're replacing the moisture (again, just like moisturizer for your face).  I've always had super oily hair, and as soon as someone suggested this to me I discovered I could go an extra day or two without needing to wash my hair.  It's the "curly girl" method...check it out.  It's a book for women (and men, I suppose) who have curls or wavy hair.


----------



## user79 (Sep 10, 2007)

I also don't put conditioner on my scalp. I apply the conditioner at the middle of my hair and work my way to the roots, then comb through at the ends. I wash my hair every 2nd day so I don't want the conditioner to grease up the roots. I pretty much wash and condition my hair as it is done when I go to the hairdresser.


----------



## aziajs (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_i'm sorry, i hope i didn't come off rude. i didn't mean anything by my comment i just am so used to washing my hair this way, that I guess it didn't cross my mind. I used to pile my hair on top of my head and wash it like that, and it would get sooooo knotty. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





as for the conditioner....well i have dry hair period. dry hair thats prone to breakage, and although my roots are new and should be undamaged, I color my hair, and I use a relaxer on some of my roots (sounds weird. but only some of my roots need it) and i think since I do a lot of chemical processing on my hair, i need to baby it. like i said, ALL of my hair is dry, and if i skip my roots when conditioning (i have before) its really dry and rough and tangled. i haven't seen any problems in conditioning my roots, and i clarify like 2 times a month so buildup shouldnt be a problem_

 
I apologize too if I sounded snappy.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I just wanted to point out that a lot of people like myself have never heard of this method.

I have dry hair, as do alot of black women, and I relax it.  I condition the entire length of my hair too.  I have to.  My hair only gets washed once a week, _maybe_ twice.


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_I've always heard that your scalp is just like your face; both produce oil, obviously.  If you don't put moisturizer on your face it over-produces the oils on your face because you've stripped it by washing it...same thing with your scalp.  You're stripping the oils by washing it with shampoo, but by adding a minute amount of conditioner to the scalp and then rinsing it out, you're replacing the moisture (again, just like moisturizer for your face).  I've always had super oily hair, and as soon as someone suggested this to me I discovered I could go an extra day or two without needing to wash my hair.  It's the "curly girl" method...check it out.  It's a book for women (and men, I suppose) who have curls or wavy hair._

 
Your scalp is just like your face. In fact, it's more sensitive. However, hair conditioner and moisturizers are not one and the same. Conditioners are, unless otherwise stated, made specifically for hair types, not your scalp. By shampooing your hair, you're cleansing dirt and oil buildup from your scalp. Too harsh shampoos (like clarifiers) tend to strip more than that and should be used accordingly. Moisturizing your scalp, unless it's drier and not producing it's own oils regularly, can caused clogged pores as well as other problems just like the rest of your skin. If your scalp, not hair (hair doesn't produce oils--it holds on to them) is oily, you shouldn't have to moisturize it if you're using a gentle cleansing or hydrating shampoo. 

Layman's terms: The more product you add to your scalp, the more that product is going to attract dirt, hold on to oils and the more often you will need to shampoo.


----------



## Kimberleigh (Sep 10, 2007)

To each their own.  What works for me (and what I learned in the curly girl book) may not work for everyone, just as NOT conditioning my scalp doesn't work for me.  *shrug* As long as my stylist isn't bitching (and she's the one that gave me the book), I'm not concerned.  

The curly girl book has the opposite opinion that you do in the fact that the more you shampoo, the more often you'll NEED to shampoo.


----------



## thestarsfall (Sep 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_The curly girl book has the opposite opinion that you do in the fact that the more you shampoo, the more often you'll NEED to shampoo._

 
I find this totally true.  I used to wash my hair like 2-3 times a week, but ever since working in the summer and having to wash my hair every day because of actual dirt and sweat and whatever else was on me, I find now that I have to wash my hair everyday unless I don't mind having greasyish hair the next day.  Even if I don't use product other than shampoo and conditioner I still will have greasy hair 24 hrs later.

I try to shampoo only my scalp/root area, but I do put conditioner all over...I concentrate it on the ends, but my hair is pretty fried and dried all over so if I didn't have conditioner near the roots and on the roots I would have weird hair...haha


----------



## MiCHiE (Sep 10, 2007)

The more you shampoo, the more your scalp will attempt to replenish what you're washing away. It's just like people with oily skin who always try to dry it out.


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm sorry but I am going to have to go against the advice of applying shampoo directly on to dry hair. I think that is very damaging to the hair, it's like putting a foaming cleanser directly onto your skin, and if you do that I also recommend that you don't. 

A long time ago, I read that to maintain healthy damage free hair you should never apply shampoo from the bottle directly onto your head (picture: squeezing the shampoo bottle right onto your head) BUT you need to dilute the shampoo with a bit of water and lather it up before you apply it to your head. Reason being no matter how gentle the shampoo it is still a cleaning product and there's chemicals and cleaning agents in your hair and scalp and if you think about the number of times you wash your hair (for me it's everyday) it can be rather harsh.  Another tip I read was when you towel dry your hair, avoid the rubbing motion but dry with a "patting" motion instead as the shafts of the hair can get damaged when you rub them between the towel. In fact when washing your hair don't "rub" but rather "massage" instead. Also less heat and chemicals the better, but we all know those rules


----------

